# Espionner webcam à distance



## lealog (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous. 
Apres Plusieurs heures de recherche sur internet,
Je viens vers vous. 
Je recherche une solution pour pouvoir voir sur iphone ou ipad ce que la webcam de mon imac filme. 
J'utilise teamviewer mais la qualite video est mediocre. 
Voila j'espere etre dans la bonne section. 
Et un grand merci a ceux qui prendront le temps.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mars 2012)

lealog a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> Apres Plusieurs heures de recherche sur internet,
> Je viens vers vous.
> Je recherche une solution pour pouvoir voir sur iphone ou ipad ce que la webcam de mon imac filme.
> ...


Et dans quel but ?


----------



## malabar_91 (8 Mars 2012)

Ah ça doit être pour voir dans le teléscope Hubble par la isigh.


----------



## lealog (9 Mars 2012)

Le but est de filmer mes filles sans qu'elles s'en apercoivent. 
Car elle danse mais des que je veux les filme avec mon appareil photo, elles font n'importe quoi. 
Voila, le soucis c'est qu'avec teamviewer l'ecran du mac est visible par elle.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Il suffit donc de lancer la camera du mac, et de s'en aller et revenir plus tard...


----------



## lealog (11 Mars 2012)

J'y ai pense de laisser tourner la webcam, mais ca me fais des fichiers de fou. 
Mais ce que je recherche c'est de pouvoir visualiser sur iphone ou ipad.


----------



## acquantilius (19 Novembre 2013)

Il y a la possibilité de voir un écran de PC en installant cool remote server sur ton telephone windows phone ,il faut aussi l'installer sur ton pc , de cette facon tu verra l'ecran du pc s'afficher sur ton telephone ,par consequent si elle se trouvent devant leur webcam alumé , tu les verra dans la fenetre de msn par exemple .


Une manip simple a faire sur le pc pas besoin d'instalation ,il faut juste cliquer sur le fichier webserver.exe (cool remote server) ,donc tu as juste a le copier dans le pc cible et une fois lance tu selectionne "lancer a chaque demarrage de windows"

en entrant   :  http://"nom du pc que tu souhaite voir"   (sans les guillemets)  dans firefox , tu verra l'ecran s'afficher dans firefox .

Il y a aussi baby monitor pour windows phone ,il te faudra installer remote server ,c'est expliqué dans la fiche de telechargement de baby monitor dans l'appstore ,cette fois ci remote server stream la webcam sans passer par msn tu verra tout sur ton telephone .


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2013)

je crois que nous sommes ici sur un forum Mac


----------

